# What did you buy?



## Seneca60BC (28 February 2007)

*What you buy?*

So what did you buy today?


----------



## LPA (28 February 2007)

*Re: What you buy?*

ERN at 56c


----------



## Caliente (28 February 2007)

PDN at 8.90

Not great but I couldnt get my other blasted stuff to sell on time =)


----------



## tugga (28 February 2007)

sla 60c


----------



## djones (28 February 2007)

MTN @ $3.50


----------



## TheAbyss (28 February 2007)

PDN at 8.93 and QGC at $1.30 - This will probably be deleted as ramping due to no analysis attached however for what its worth QGC have an offer on the table for $1.37 by AGL so has to be a bargain and PDN is already at $9.43 so I think I have bought ok.


----------



## Techbuy (28 February 2007)

PEN @ $0.081 
NMS @ $0.48  
MLS @ $0.07


----------



## Agentm (28 February 2007)

lunch @ $8.20  


had no cash spare!!  very short lived correction, i think people are getting wiser and the corrections are lasting way too short..


----------



## Magdoran (28 February 2007)

Agentm said:
			
		

> lunch @ $8.20
> 
> 
> had no cash spare!!  very short lived correction, i think people are getting wiser and the corrections are lasting way too short..



That's so funny!!!


----------



## djones (28 February 2007)

Agentm said:
			
		

> lunch @ $8.20




Lol, i must be easily amused because thats the best post ive seen today haha.


----------



## constable (28 February 2007)

Agentm said:
			
		

> lunch @ $8.20
> 
> 
> had no cash spare!!  very short lived correction, i think people are getting wiser and the corrections are lasting way too short..



Well i hope lunch @ 8.20 doesnt come back up! Hahahahahahaicrackmeup


----------



## Seneca60BC (28 February 2007)

constable said:
			
		

> Well i hope lunch @ 8.20 doesnt come back up! Hahahahahahaicrackmeup




Hahahahahhahahahaa


----------



## TheAbyss (28 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> PDN at 8.93 and QGC at $1.30 - This will probably be deleted as ramping due to no analysis attached however for what its worth QGC have an offer on the table for $1.37 by AGL so has to be a bargain and PDN is already at $9.43 so I think I have bought ok.




I love it. QGC announced a take over offer by TCW Group (whoever they are) 30 minutes after i bought in at $1.30 at $1.51 a share. Good things happen sometimes.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 February 2007)

Agentm said:
			
		

> lunch @ $8.20




Priceless!

P.S. Bet you only got a sandwich and drink? damn inflation!


----------



## LPA (28 February 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Priceless!
> 
> P.S. Bet you only got a sandwich and drink? damn inflation!




Hey, you should try living in London - you'd be lucky to get the sandwich for that much!


----------



## Seneca60BC (28 February 2007)

TheAbyss said:
			
		

> I love it. QGC announced a take over offer by TCW Group (whoever they are) 30 minutes after i bought in at $1.30 at $1.51 a share. Good things happen sometimes.




well done!!


----------



## Halba (28 February 2007)

bought nothing

sidelines


----------



## constable (28 February 2007)

purchased rtl uni nwe auz
sold atv (ooh im might rue this decision but everything else was just so cheeep)auz


----------



## chops_a_must (28 February 2007)

NWE. Wanted to buy QGC but fell asleep lol! You snooze, you lose!


----------



## vicb (28 February 2007)

OGD @ .72 
NEM @ 5.64


----------



## nizar (28 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> bought nothing
> 
> sidelines




Same.
PDN looking good for the taking.


----------



## greggy (28 February 2007)

Bought 2 million more shares in HCY at ave 1.65c this morning.  I bought them on the basis that HCY is increasing its uranium interests and that its results on samples taken at its Lake Marmion Uranium Project are due out shortly.  
DYOR


----------



## nioka (28 February 2007)

At least we all bought a little more experience. The lesson learnt "those that pannicked lost the most".


----------



## bingk6 (28 February 2007)

UNW @0.31
NCM @ 22.50


----------



## Halba (28 February 2007)

agreed  it was pretty bad i'm down quite a bit

no trailing stop(whats the point), i'm mostly in u anyway and u price is fine.


----------



## jet328 (28 February 2007)

Halba said:
			
		

> agreed  it was pretty bad i'm down quite a bit




How long have you been in the market?
As far as I'm concerned we are just at the same level we were a month ago (5800)

Cheers


----------



## megla (28 February 2007)

I went hell for leather when the market opened because I cashed up last week;

HLX @ .18
STW @ 57.00 (oh, been waiting for that)
AUZ @ .076
CMO @ .023

Have a few more outstanding buys, but missed the boat on quite a few; you win some, you wait for some...


----------



## rockingham178 (28 February 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> At least we all bought a little more experience. The lesson learnt " those that pannicked lost the most".




Oh so true......

Buying opportunities everywhere. I am buying more PEN, I can't believe such a great opportunity came along again.


----------



## clowboy (28 February 2007)

Well I didnt buy anything today, not from lack of wanting to, plenty of stocks came in at wanted buy prices today (PEN is a standout) but im waiting a little bit for the dust to settle.  There will always be plenty of opurtunities.

Only panic sold to stocks as well, so aside from being down heaps of $$$ I did okay me thinks.


----------



## Fab (28 February 2007)

Bought some pdnwmf. Price is very attractive if you consider that Cameco is sound to announce a delay in fixing its flooded mine


----------



## YELNATS (28 February 2007)

*Re: What you buy?*



			
				Seneca60BC said:
			
		

> So what did you buy today?




GTP @ $1.96, after selling at the same price to realise a loss, helps with tax. Actually bought a few more than I sold.


----------



## son of baglimit (28 February 2007)

nmso at 28c - niiiiice

i luv fools


----------



## MalteseBull (28 February 2007)

a train ticket home


----------



## chops_a_must (28 February 2007)

Got some UNI options at an absolutely fantastic price.

The blue chip biotechs held up quite well so I think they will be one of the first sectors to come back, given they have no exposure to the chinese resource boom.


----------



## Gundini (2 March 2007)

Agentm said:
			
		

> lunch @ $8.20
> 
> 
> had no cash spare!!  very short lived correction, i think people are getting wiser and the corrections are lasting way too short..




No, I think this is a great buy! Hope it was a banana sandwich, with the cyclone brewing up north, should end up the best after correction buy! Can see lunch going to $11 easy... Hehehe   

But seriously, some nice pickups here, and some great gains for all but 2 or 3 mentioned. Well done!


----------

